# Schmiedekunst



## Basram (2. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo erstmal freu mich dabei zusein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe die Schmiedekunst auf 293 und wollte in OG weiter Ausbilden  auch das Waffen,- und Rüstungsschmieden aber leider geht das nicht. Habe da neue Gegenstämde die ich weiter Ausbilden könnte was er aber leider nicht macht , es wir mir immer angezeigt das ich die Waffen,- und Rüstungsschmiedfähigkeit dafür brauche.

Nun meine Frage wo kann ich das den wohl erlenen oder ausbilden ???????

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr weiter helfen könntet.

Ich sage schon mal DANKE für Eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Juli 2009)

1. Ich hatte dieselbe frage und hab gegoogelt
2. Du musst ne questreihe machen, wobei rüstungsschmied übrigens teurer ist.


----------



## Maxugon (2. Juli 2009)

Basram schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Hallo erstmal freu mich dabei zusein.
> ...


ich glaube das ist abgeschafft worden


----------



## devil-may-care (2. Juli 2009)

Thrallmar / Ehrenfeste.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

Die Trainer für die Spezialisierungen sind in OG auch bei den anderen Trainern.
Du musst Quest absolvieren - und Spezialisierungen dauern ein bischen ...

Wenn Du schon zu hohes Lvl hast, werden Dir die Quests natürlich nicht mehr per Ausrufezeichen angezeigt.
Musst mal die NPCs durchgehen.

*Hier* findest Du die Berufquests für das Schmieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz

ps. 
In WoWerufe wäre diese Topic besser aufgehoben.

pss. 
*@ devil-may-care*
In Thrallmar oder Ehrenfeste bieten die aber, meine ich, 0 Spezialisierungen an.
Ok - Alchemie ja ... Schmieden ... kA.^^


----------



## Syrras (3. Juli 2009)

Schmiedkunst kannste in Thrallmar erst ab 300 weiterskillen, für seine letzten 7 Punkte wird wohl Thoriumbruderschaft oder ähnliches in Fragekommen (mein Schamane hat Holzschlundfeste beackert, die haben auch Rufrezepte...).


----------



## Syrras (3. Juli 2009)

Sry 4 Doppelpost


----------



## Primus Pilus (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

in Orgrimmar und Eisenschmiede an den Schmieden starten auch die Quests für die Imperiale Plattenrüstung "Stolz des Imperiums". 7 Teile aus Thorium, Pläne bekommt man ebenfalls nur für Thoriumbarren von dem Zwerg bei der Schmiede in Gadgetzan in Tanaris. Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob man die "Gehe mal nach Tanaris zu xyz, dem Zwerg"-Quest vorher annehmen muß oder nicht... ist schon sehr lange her.

War vor der Änderung des Schmiedeberufes vom letzten Patch die einzige halbwegs effektive Methode, um auf 300 zu kommen. Rüstungs- oder Waffenschmied ist dazu nicht erforderlich. Jedoch STARTEN diese Quests wie bereits oben geschrieben bei einem der anderen NPCs an den Schmieden, KEINEM der Lehrer.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------

